

HTML5 game with random dungeons - marxdeveloper
http://757697685.r.cdn77.net/index.html?hackernews=13

======
CliffyA
You've posted this link a few times now. Maybe you'd get a better response if
you posted more info instead of dumping people onto the login page?

Maybe some blog posts about the server infrastructure, overall design or
creating random content? Those are some things I'd like to read about.

~~~
marxdeveloper
Thanks. I'm not a big writer though but maybe one day I will take myself
together and write at least 1 blog post about it.

------
peterashford
...which comes up as a phishing site in Chrome????

~~~
marxdeveloper
thats weird, doesnt happen on my chrome is it happening on
[http://rpg.mo.ee](http://rpg.mo.ee) as well?

